# VSL Synchron Not Showing in Logic Pro X



## bobbyz123 (Dec 9, 2021)

I am trying to install Synchron Player and Synchron Pianos on a Mac OS Monterey with Logic but it's not showing up in the DAW. The plugins are there and have been validated but there's no option to load the plugin on a track, because it does not show up under VSL tab. I have installed Vienna Instruments and Vienna Ensemble which work fine. I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling both with Rosetta and on the native m1 version of Logic, nothing works. Please advise.


----------



## Ben (Dec 9, 2021)

I'm not a Mac user at all, so I'm not able to help, but my colleagues at [email protected] know all about MacOS and Logic. Please drop them a mail, and they will come back to you asap.

But maybe someone here has an idea how to solve this.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 31, 2021)

Since upgrading to Monterey on an Intel-based Mac, this is what happens when I add the Synchron Player to a track


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 31, 2021)

UPDATE: I updated the Synchron firmware and now it works again


----------

